# Video of scuba tanks being made



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I ran across this video of scuba tanks being made, thought I would share.
http:/Video of scuba tanks being made/


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

tHAT GREAT I like to see how things are made. jj


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------

